# Simple Body scrub recipe?



## kazzii-x (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello lovelies, 
I would love to try and make a body scrub. At first i would love a simple recipe. Could anyone point me in the right direction. I already have sea salt/sugar. But as for oils/butters etc? I want it to be a luxury scrub that isnt too harsh but isnt too thin and watery. 
Thank you so much and kindest regards   x


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Mar 11, 2014)

I mad one with brown sugar, vanilla extract and coconut oil.  I mix it in a small candle jar and keep extra setting on bathtub ledge.  I love the way my skin smells & feels after using it.


----------



## Relle (Mar 12, 2014)

Forum link 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=19350


----------



## Ktaggard (Mar 12, 2014)

Check out swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/.  Lots of excellent recipes there.  I love her emusified sugar scrub!!!

Here's the link: Blogger


----------



## kazzii-x (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone   x


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't know if you're making any CP soap, but if you are and have scraps .. I LOVE Mayren's recipe for sugar scrubs.  The nice thing about them is you grab one and head for the shower, no dipping fingers in a jar or getting water in the scrub when the lid is off.

http://mayren.blogspot.com/2010/10/mayrens-12345-sugar-scrub-cube-recipe.html

I bought some cute shaped ice cube trays and pack them really hard, put them in the freezer for a few hours and pop them out.  I leave them to dry/harden for a couple of days and then they're ready to use.  It's a great way to use up bits of soap scraps.


----------



## kazzii-x (Mar 13, 2014)

I only make melt and pour at the moment, but brilliant idea for when i do make cp  x


----------



## Mayamalhotra (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes, I have a pure and simple recipe that can be best for you like sugar and lemon all we have in our home. So for a pure body scrub, all you have to do is boil sugar and lemon until it becomes brown. After it cools down it will turn into a scrub which will be beneficial for you. Thank You.


----------



## lsg (Aug 12, 2021)

I can't take credit for this recipe as I got it from another forum. This is a really easy recipe, but I think it works great. Sometimes I use M&P base to make lime slices and use lime/spearmint EOs in the scrub. I call the scrub mojito and embed the lime slice soap in the scrub.
I use Epsom Salts instead of sugar. 
M & P Base--12.1 oz
Sweet Almond Oil---1.9 oz
Turbinado Sugar--10.60 (I use Epsom Salts)
2 tsp FO
Coloring of your choice

Melt M&P base. Add sweet almond oil, color and fragrance. Mix well. Add Turbinado sugar or (Epsom salts), and mix thoroughly. Scoop into sterile containers and tap on table to take out air


----------



## Quanta (Aug 14, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> Lots of new people will comment on old threads. I personally don't see a big deal with it as it can reintroduce conversation and good ideas but that's just me.


It is frowned upon here, though. I don't know why old threads aren't automatically locked. Maybe the board software doesn't support that feature. 

Most people who necro threads are directing their questions and comments to the thread starter who may not have even been here in years.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 14, 2021)

Point taken in the future when I see a necro thread I will just ignore it.


----------



## Relle (Aug 14, 2021)

Quanta said:


> It is frowned upon here, though. I don't know why old threads aren't automatically locked. Maybe the board software doesn't support that feature.
> 
> Most people who necro threads are directing their questions and comments to the thread starter who may not have even been here in years.


As you can see post no. 9 Isg has posted on this thread. It is alright to post on old threads. As a Mod I just let the poster know if they are quoting someone that they might not get an answer if they haven't been around for a while. Probably best to let the Mods do this. The information might help others in the future.


----------



## Relle (Aug 14, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> Point taken in the future when I see a necro thread I will just ignore it.


It is OK, to post on old threads, just know a lot of the members might not be around anymore.


----------



## Quanta (Aug 14, 2021)

Relle said:


> As you can see post no. 9 Isg has posted on this thread. It is alright to post on old threads. As a Mod I just let the poster know if they are quoting someone that they might not get an answer if they haven't been around for a while. Probably best to let the Mods do this. The information might help others in the future.


lsg isn't the one who necroposted. My comment was directed at Mayamalhotra, a new member who probably didn't realize this is an old thread.

And sorry, I didn't know the necropost notices were being posted as official notices from staff. Every other board where I'm either on staff or a regular member, uses notice tags to format such posts as an official moderator notice so it's clear they aren't just posting it as a regular member. We don't use this board's software though so I didn't know you didn't have notice tags.


----------



## Relle (Aug 15, 2021)

It was OK for Mayamalhotra to post on an old thread, they did nothing wrong. There are no issues with posting on old threads. I just let people know as a courtesy if other members haven't been around for a while. Not all Mods are in every day, but will look at posts when we do.


----------



## ghoshsmita (Aug 15, 2021)

Relle said:


> As you can see post no. 9 Isg has posted on this thread. It is alright to post on old threads. As a Mod I just let the poster know if they are quoting someone that they might not get an answer if they haven't been around for a while. Probably best to let the Mods do this. The information might help others in the future.


Yes. I had posted on an old post(not really realising how old ) . Someone (Issume a mod) informed me that the OP wasn't there, but also my question was answered ...so it wasn't ignored by people -which I am grateful for


----------

